# Transfert d'icone



## flippy (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir. Je viens de découvrir mon premier iPad (mini de surcroit). J'ai téléchargé Skype mais l'icone de l'app n'apparaît pas avec les autres sur le "finder". Comment la localiser et la mettre avec les autres ? :rose: La question est certainement enfantine pour les as de l'iPad (suis vraiment débutant )... Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Larme (5 Novembre 2013)

Tu as plusieurs « pages » sur le dashboard.
Par défaut, lorsque tu installes une nouvelle application, elle va sur le premier emplacement libre (autre que le premier écran il me semble). Du coup, regarde la deuxième page, ou troisième si la deuxième est pleine, etc.
Pour vérifier que tu l'as bien installée : Tu peux la rechercher via Spotlight. Pour ce faire, maintient le touch sur le dashboard, et glisse vers le bas. Une barre de recherche devrait apparaître dans laquelle tu devrais pouvoir trouver Skype vérifiant ainsi de sa présence sur ton iPad.


----------



## flippy (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réaction. L'app Skype est bien présente sur une page séparée et fonctionne. Cela dit, comme sur un Mac, je voudrais ramener son icone au niveau par défaut à la mise en tension, à la suite des apps déjà installées au départ (sur la grille, reste encore 3 emplacements de libre sur la dernière ligne. Comme ça on a toutes les icones visibles dès l'ouverture. Mais comment faire ??? Un glisser-déposer comme sur un Mac ???


----------



## Larme (6 Novembre 2013)

Maintiens le touch sur l'icône d'une application.
Quand les icônes vibrent, il faut faire du glisser/déposé.


----------



## flippy (6 Novembre 2013)

OK c'était ça l'astuce  Merci encore et bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Euhhhh, je viens d'essayer mais ça ne marche pas. Je m'explique (c'est pas la bonne méthode peut-être ?!) : je tape deux fois sur le bouton principal. J'ai bien mes applis qui apparaissent sur un bandeau dans le bas. Je reste appuyer sur l'icone Skype, toutes les icones se mettent alors à se dandiner MAIS AVEC UN SIGNE "MOINS" et je ne peux pas glisser-déposer Skype sur le dashboard plus haut :mouais: Où est l'erreur (ça me semblait pourtant logique) ???


----------



## Larme (6 Novembre 2013)

Tu es sous iOS6 du coup.
Alors, si tu double tap sur le bouton Home, la barre en bas, ce sont les applications ouvertes (et qui peuvent consommer des ressources, donc je conseille de les fermer définitivement à intervalles réguliers en cliquant sur le "moins" qui apparaît). Il fallait exactement faire ça, sauf qu'il ne fallait pas faire de double tap sur le bouton Home au départ.


----------



## cillab (6 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous et toutes
question
j'ais un ipad 1 avec des applications dessin et angela pour mes petites filles
vais je pouvoir les transférer sur mon IPAD AIR  ?????
merçi de vos lumieres


----------



## flippy (6 Novembre 2013)

Maintenant ça a marché selon tes commentaires


----------

